# Is My Dog A Maltese or a Bichon?



## rozporter

I'm serious, this dog is AKC registered, yet he weighs 14 lbs at 10 mos. How much more will he grow? He has the temperment of a Maltese. He looks like other Maltese, he has the black points, etc. He's not fat, he walks twice a day with me and seriously, isn't fat. Yet he has grown a lb a month since I got him and I'm wondering when he'll quit growing. 

What is the difference in a Bichon and a Maltese? Is it just size? Is it the hair? I keep Biscuit cut in a Puppy Cut because I live in the woods and don't think I could manage all that hair with weeds and stuff around the woods but I honestly can't see a lot of difference in a Bichon and maltese other than size. I don't know how to put a picture up on this note so I'll direct you to my blog at http://rozspot.blogspot.com I've put a 10 month picture up today. Let me know what you think!!!

ps Just because someone gives you the paperwork to register a dog, who checks to make sure he's really a pure bred dog? The people who bred Biscuit also breeds other small dog breeds, how would they know if their female got mixed up with something else? (just wondering). I wrote them and they told me that the mom and pop weighed 4 and 5 lbs. They also offered to take him back but I can't do that, I love him, I just wonder............!


----------



## luvmyfurbaby

QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 10 2008, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667984


> I'm serious, this dog is AKC registered, yet he weighs 14 lbs at 10 mos. How much more will he grow? He has the temperment of a Maltese. He looks like other Maltese, he has the black points, etc. He's not fat, he walks twice a day with me and seriously, isn't fat. Yet he has grown a lb a month since I got him and I'm wondering when he'll quit growing.
> 
> What is the difference in a Bichon and a Maltese? Is it just size? Is it the hair? I keep Biscuit cut in a Puppy Cut because I live in the woods and don't think I could manage all that hair with weeds and stuff around the woods but I honestly can't see a lot of difference in a Bichon and maltese other than size. I don't know how to put a picture up on this note so I'll direct you to my blog at http://rozspot.blogspot.com I've put a 10 month picture up today. Let me know what you think!!!
> 
> ps Just because someone gives you the paperwork to register a dog, who checks to make sure he's really a pure bred dog? The people who bred Biscuit also breeds other small dog breeds, how would they know if their female got mixed up with something else? (just wondering). I wrote them and they told me that the mom and pop weighed 4 and 5 lbs. They also offered to take him back but I can't do that, I love him, I just wonder............![/B]



He looks like all Malt to me I mean we have some on here that are 12+ Bichon have curlier hair and a different head.


----------



## pebble's mama

He looks like a Malt to me too. Pebbles is 10.5-11Ibs...and I know of bigger ones than her.


----------



## allheart

Looks like a sweet baby Malt to me as well. Boy is he a beauty. Can you give him a big hug for me


----------



## 08chrissy08

He definitely looks maltese. Do you mind if I ask who you got him from?


----------



## makettle29

He looks like a Malt to me too. My Hercules is probably 11lbs, but I usually fib and say he's 10 :embarrassed: ok maybe he's 12 lbs. Every ounce of him is pure love :wub: 


Seriously, you have to get a very experienced breeder to get a Maltese within the standard and yes some Malts have Bichon in the woodpile!


mary anna herk and theena


----------



## mss

He's so cute, he must be a Maltese! :biggrin: 

I think Bichons are cute when they have lots of fur, in their traditional grooming style. But their muzzles and noses are broader and heavier than a Maltese's. I've seen some purebred Bichons with very short haircuts, and I didn't recognize them at first, and I don't think they are nearly as attractive as a Maltese. Or even a poodle. :biggrin: 

I think your dog is very, very nice looking. :wub:


----------



## LJSquishy

He definitely looks all Maltese to me; Bichons have a different hair type as well as a different head (although as puppies, Bichons and Maltese look similar).

Chances are, he's just a poorly bred Maltese, so he doesn't resemble the AKC breed standard which is 4-7lbs.


----------



## rozporter

[Looking at your pictures I do think Biscuit looks like a Maltese. I bought him from a girl who bought him to breed until she realized he was going to be too big to breed. I didn't really care because I wasn't planning on breeding him but I really was planning on taking him with me when I travel. I still do but I'm not sure I can squish him under a plane seat  He is fabulous company and such a card I wouldn't trade him for anything, that's for sure. I just wondered if there was a mistake in the woodpile (still do).

When do they finally quit growing???


----------



## Ladysmom

Disreputable breeders often breed bichons with Maltese and the result is a super sized Maltese like your Biscuit. Bichons have larger litters and fewer complications, so a female Bichon bred with a male Maltese will put more money in the pockets of greedy breeders ("greeders"). 

Biscuit's breeder may not be doing this herself, but if the dogs she is breeding have Bichon in their background, it will show up in the puppies. That's why it is so important to get a puppy from a reputable breeder who is carefully breeding quality dogs to the Maltese standard.

Here is a great article from Foxstone Maltese:

http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm


----------



## LJSquishy

QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 10 2008, 05:02 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668063


> [Looking at your pictures I do think Biscuit looks like a Maltese. I bought him from a girl who bought him to breed until she realized he was going to be too big to breed. I didn't really care because I wasn't planning on breeding him but I really was planning on taking him with me when I travel. I still do but I'm not sure I can squish him under a plane seat  He is fabulous company and such a card I wouldn't trade him for anything, that's for sure. I just wondered if there was a mistake in the woodpile (still do).
> 
> When do they finally quit growing???[/B]


It really varies with each Maltese as far as how old they are until they are fully grown. London is 11 months old and has been the same size for about 3 months. She might gain 1/2 a pound or so, but right now she's at 5.5lbs. Some Maltese grow into their 2nd year of age, and others stop growing around 1 year.


----------



## tamizami

Unfortunately the AKC will register many dogs that are not within the breed standard. I saw on your blog post that you got your dog from the internet, so its very possible that the breeder was not truthful about the size of the dam or sire. There are a lot of threads on the breeder forum about backyard breeders and puppymills. 

You can travel in the cabin with a pet on many airlines as long as it is under 20 pounds and is in a carrier where the dog can turn around in it and has adequate ventillation.

Your baby is very cute, regardless of his size!


----------



## oiseaux

QUOTE (LadysMom @ Nov 10 2008, 05:12 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668067


> Disreputable breeders often breed bichons with Maltese and the result is a super sized Maltese like your Biscuit. Bichons have larger litters and fewer complications, so a female Bichon bred with a male Maltese will put more money in the pockets of greedy breeders ("greeders").
> 
> Biscuit's breeder may not be doing this herself, but if the dogs she is breeding have Bichon in their background, it will show up in the puppies. That's why it is so important to get a puppy from a reputable breeder who is carefully breeding quality dogs to the Maltese standard.
> 
> Here is a great article from Foxstone Maltese:
> 
> http://www.foxstonemaltese.com/maltesesize.htm[/B]


Marj may be right that you may have a bichon-maltese mix. In the photo with the red sweater, Biscuit looks a lot like my friend's bichon Daisy who is about 12 lbs and 3 years old. I agree with Tami, your baby is a cutie nonetheless.


----------



## Dixie's Mama

Biscuit is a doll and I love his name. Bichons are a cousin to the Maltese, I believe. Go on www.akc.org and look up the breed to read all about them. Biscuit looks like a Maltese to me. He is a cutie and you love him so do you really care?


----------



## Luna'sMom

He doesn't have Bichon Hair - all the Bichon's I have seen have very curly hair - Your dog just looks like a larger Maltese. 

Unfortunately that's why buying a puppy of the internet is a bad idea - the 'breeder' can tell you anything about the parents/puppies and their condition and there is no way to verify it


----------



## SicilianRose

He is a handsome fella. I too agree about him being a Maltese. You never know when you buy from a byb/puppy mill breeder.  He is a cutie non the less. :wub:


----------



## nikkivong

my otis is 18 lbs!! He's supposed to be a pom and maltese mix but he looks pure maltese to me, just an XXXL version! I wouldnt be surprised if he has bichon in his genes. he has the temperament of a maltese and i love him regardless.. hes my little lovebug!!


----------



## Lennabella

He looks like my mum's big boy Alfie - his face looks like him too !!

More to love as they say - He's adorable and huggable ..


----------



## rozporter

QUOTE (Dixie's Mama @ Nov 10 2008, 08:30 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668074


> Biscuit is a doll and I love his name. Bichons are a cousin to the Maltese, I believe. Go on www.akc.org and look up the breed to read all about them. Biscuit looks like a Maltese to me. He is a cutie and you love him so do you really care?[/B]


Well, unfortunately I sort of care because I'm moving to a condo and really wanted a fairly small dog that I could haul around. I'm upset he's as big as he is, I don't think he'll fit in the carrier I bought him for the plane. Right now he won't even let me put him in it but I have tranquilizers the Vet gave me and I'm going to try them out one day before I leave to see what they do to him (put him to sleep or make him not care that he's squished into a bag <G>) I think that if he's asleep he will fit in the bag but otherwise I'm going to have to go buy a crate that goes under the plane and I really hate to do that to him. It would just be a lot easier if he were smaller. But-----he's definitely a cutie and follows me all over the place so of course, I love him. I did see a show about Bichon's Sunday and he is a little like what they said about them. He loves to be out on the back porch when its cold outside, they said that Bichon's don't seem to mind heat or cold. What about Maltese? Would they prefer to be in a house when its chilly outside? He loves people and children, I think they said that Bichon isn't real good around children. I'm betting he's a mix. And yes, I should have researched his breeders but I thought that since he was eligible for AKC registration, he was a pure bred Maltese. Stupid me!!!! Dear or dear, I do wish he'd quit growing.....


----------



## mimi2

He's beyond adorable! Who cares if he has some bichon in him! Sorry, but I really get irritated when people carry on about size.


----------



## Tina

Here is a girl I bought from a woman who told me she was show quality. Took awhile, but I did get the AKC papers. I did not register her. She is 10 lbs and quite large. She lives with an elderly couple and she makes their day. 
Your guy looks alot like her. 

Tina


----------



## I found nemo

He looks like a Malt to me also and he is adorable, I felt the same as you and I still think Nemo has some Bichon in him,
do I care, no, not really.  
Nemo is just Nemo , my little guy who always somehows smiles (Dogs can smile ya know) and no matter what mood I am in he is there to just let me know he is there for me. :wub: Now how can I really care what he is, it's done, he is with me and I will give him the best life I can.

I do understand what you're saying I felt like that when I realized where Nemo came from.
He's hair on his head and tail were so silky and his body wasn't really, he weighed more than the "STANDARD" and he wasn't the little furry fluff I could put in my bag and do some shopping with, so what though :wub: 
He has a personality of a sweet little prince, doens't have a tear stain, is sooooooooooo white , smart as they come. I can tell him something once and he knows what I mean/
There is so much more positive than negative, so you need to look at that.
My next Malt will be what I want and from where I want, but Nemo is more than I hoped for and I thank god I have him, whether he is full Maltese or not.. :grouphug: :grouphug:


----------



## rozporter

QUOTE (Tina @ Nov 11 2008, 12:00 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668211


> Here is a girl I bought from a woman who told me she was show quality. Took awhile, but I did get the AKC papers. I did not register her. She is 10 lbs and quite large. She lives with an elderly couple and she makes their day.
> Your guy looks alot like her.
> 
> Tina[/B]


Wow, you're right, she could be Biscuit.


----------



## rozporter

> He looks like a Malt to me also and he is adorable, I felt the same as you and I still think Nemo has some Bichon in him,
> do I care, no, not really.
> Nemo is just Nemo , my little guy who always somehows smiles (Dogs can smile ya know) and no matter what mood I am in he is there to just let me know he is there for me. :wub:
> 
> That picture of Nemo could be my Biscuit. Biscuit's eyes don't tear (much) is tearing a Maltese thing and not a Bichon thing? His ears and tail are beautiful too, I've never let the rest of his hair grow that much but when the groomer gets ahold of him and blows him dry he is a powder puff. I love him anyway, don't get me wrong but I was shocked at how much he's grown. I suspect the girl I bought him from knew he wasnt a Maltese, the breeders might not have known but when I found them on the internet, I was NOT happy. They don't look like anyone I would have bought a dog from. I was determined to get a dog THAT week. Actually I was going to rescue one and the rescue fell through when the people told me I could have the rescue Maltese and then wouldn't answer their phone when I wanted to go get him. Also didn't want me to come to their place to get him. I backed out, leaving them a message that I didn't think I wanted any animals from their shelter. That was when I found Biscuit on Kiiji called and got him the next day.


----------



## Nikki's Mom

He looks like a Malt. He might have a little Bichon in him from somewhere. 

Bichons are wonderful dogs. They are fine around children and have great personalities. I had one for 15 years and she was sweet, loving and an awesome companion.


----------



## 1malt4me

QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 10 2008, 06:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667984


> I'm serious, this dog is AKC registered, yet he weighs 14 lbs at 10 mos. How much more will he grow? He has the temperment of a Maltese. He looks like other Maltese, he has the black points, etc. He's not fat, he walks twice a day with me and seriously, isn't fat. Yet he has grown a lb a month since I got him and I'm wondering when he'll quit growing.
> 
> What is the difference in a Bichon and a Maltese? Is it just size? Is it the hair? I keep Biscuit cut in a Puppy Cut because I live in the woods and don't think I could manage all that hair with weeds and stuff around the woods but I honestly can't see a lot of difference in a Bichon and maltese other than size. I don't know how to put a picture up on this note so I'll direct you to my blog at http://rozspot.blogspot.com I've put a 10 month picture up today. Let me know what you think!!!
> 
> ps Just because someone gives you the paperwork to register a dog, who checks to make sure he's really a pure bred dog? The people who bred Biscuit also breeds other small dog breeds, how would they know if their female got mixed up with something else? (just wondering). I wrote them and they told me that the mom and pop weighed 4 and 5 lbs. They also offered to take him back but I can't do that, I love him, I just wonder............![/B]


Since you ask.  He looks like a Havanese. :w00t: The important thing is that you got him out of a bad situation and gave him a good home.

On a side note...
AKC doesn't mean diddly squat and it is certainly not a synonym for quality. If you look at AKC's site they will be the first ones to tell you that their mission is to be a registry, that is all. Buying from a good breeder who is involved in the breed with showing, educating, and improving the breed is much more important.


----------



## drclee

My Jack is almost 13 lbs. and he's only 10 months old. I live in a condo during the week and he's fine - he and Jill run around the place like crazy. I also recently brought my treadmill over so I can exercise them at night - he tends to get crazy energy around 7:30, so that's when he's getting on that sucker!  I also thought he and Jill would stay smaller - she's almost 10 lbs. The only hard time I have is trying to carry them both at the same time! Nonetheless, I love them dearly and wouldn't change a single thing about them!

Can't you buy a bigger bag for him to keep him with you on the plane rather than putting him in a crate?


----------



## jodublin

his a lovely cute maltese ..obi my male maltese is big too :wub: jo


----------



## rozporter

QUOTE (drclee @ Nov 11 2008, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668467


> My Jack is almost 13 lbs. and he's only 10 months old. I live in a condo during the week and he's fine - he and Jill run around the place like crazy. I also recently brought my treadmill over so I can exercise them at night - he tends to get crazy energy around 7:30, so that's when he's getting on that sucker!  I also thought he and Jill would stay smaller - she's almost 10 lbs. The only hard time I have is trying to carry them both at the same time! Nonetheless, I love them dearly and wouldn't change a single thing about them!
> 
> Can't you buy a bigger bag for him to keep him with you on the plane rather than putting him in a crate?[/B]


The airlines have a strict rule about how big the bag can be. Mine is a Sherpa Delta Bag and is as large as they will allow. I think he'll fit lengthwise and widthwise but not sure he could turn around in it. I haven't zipped him up entirely into it though would have to tranquilize him first I think. I have the tranquilizers for him from the vet but haven't had the heart to try them, I'll definitely try one before we fly though to see what happens. Its an hour's drive to the airport, if I leave early enough he could get out and go potty before we go inside. Then that's it. We have 1 plane change and the whole trip is about 3 hours. Not too bad but if he's not happy it could be a LONG day!


How in the world did you train your dogs to walk on a treadmill? Mine goes bonkers around 7 pm too.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 11 2008, 05:32 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668663


> QUOTE (drclee @ Nov 11 2008, 12:56 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668467





> My Jack is almost 13 lbs. and he's only 10 months old. I live in a condo during the week and he's fine - he and Jill run around the place like crazy. I also recently brought my treadmill over so I can exercise them at night - he tends to get crazy energy around 7:30, so that's when he's getting on that sucker!  I also thought he and Jill would stay smaller - she's almost 10 lbs. The only hard time I have is trying to carry them both at the same time! Nonetheless, I love them dearly and wouldn't change a single thing about them!
> 
> Can't you buy a bigger bag for him to keep him with you on the plane rather than putting him in a crate?[/B]


The airlines have a strict rule about how big the bag can be. Mine is a Sherpa Delta Bag and is as large as they will allow. I think he'll fit lengthwise and widthwise but not sure he could turn around in it. I haven't zipped him up entirely into it though would have to tranquilize him first I think. I have the tranquilizers for him from the vet but haven't had the heart to try them, I'll definitely try one before we fly though to see what happens. Its an hour's drive to the airport, if I leave early enough he could get out and go potty before we go inside. Then that's it. We have 1 plane change and the whole trip is about 3 hours. Not too bad but if he's not happy it could be a LONG day!


How in the world did you train your dogs to walk on a treadmill? Mine goes bonkers around 7 pm too.
[/B][/QUOTE]

My vet does not recommend tranquilizing pets for an airplane trip. Sometimes they have bad reactions to the medication and you are totally helpless up in the sky.

According to the American Veterinary Medical Association (AMVA), air transport of SEDATED pets may be fatal. Over-sedation is the most frequent cause of animal fatalities during airline transport and accounts for more than half of all fatalities in animals when flying. Except in unusual circumstances, veterinarians should not dispense sedatives for animals that are to be transported.

The effects of sedatives are unpredictable when given to an animal inside an aircraft being exposed to air pressure. At altitude, the physiologic changes from sedatives and/or tranquilizers may be enhanced. There have been a number of instances where sedated pets traveling by air needed veterinary care to recover from the sedation. Some pets could not be revived. Occasionally, owners have given repeated doses to ensure a comfortable journey for their pet.

Although sedatives and/or tranquilizers should never be repeated for animals traveling by air, sedated pets may have adverse reactions in pressurized aircraft even when single doses are administered. Animals can respond very differently to sedatives and/or tranquilizers under normal circumstances. 

http://en.allexperts.com/q/Travel-Pets-310...travel-dogs.htm

USE OF TRANQUILIZERS
According to the American Veterinary Medical Association, in most cases, dogs should not be given sedatives or tranquilizers prior to flying. An animal's natural ability to balance and maintain equilibrium is altered under sedation, which can be dangerous when the kennel is moved. 

Whether your dog is flying in the cabin or as a checked pet, he will be exposed to increased altitude pressures. This can create respiratory and cardiovascular problems for dogs which are sedated or tranquilized. 

http://www.bringfido.com/travel/us_regulations/


----------



## rozporter

Wow, how stupid of my vet then to give me the tranquilizers. Part of the reason was, Biscuit gets car sick. I have taken him in the car every chance I get and usually give him 1/4 of a dramamine. Would that be OK to give him? If I can't give him that he won't even make it to the airport, it s 40 miles away. I have tried him a couple times without the dramamine going to our local town but I haven't tried it lately. Guess I'll try Thurs when we go to the groomers. Would be awful to have him sick before he even gets on the plane.


----------



## Princessmartin

QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 10 2008, 07:27 PM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=667984


> I'm serious, this dog is AKC registered, yet he weighs 14 lbs at 10 mos. How much more will he grow? He has the temperment of a Maltese. He looks like other Maltese, he has the black points, etc. He's not fat, he walks twice a day with me and seriously, isn't fat. Yet he has grown a lb a month since I got him and I'm wondering when he'll quit growing.
> 
> What is the difference in a Bichon and a Maltese? Is it just size? Is it the hair? I keep Biscuit cut in a Puppy Cut because I live in the woods and don't think I could manage all that hair with weeds and stuff around the woods but I honestly can't see a lot of difference in a Bichon and maltese other than size. I don't know how to put a picture up on this note so I'll direct you to my blog at http://rozspot.blogspot.com I've put a 10 month picture up today. Let me know what you think!!!
> 
> ps Just because someone gives you the paperwork to register a dog, who checks to make sure he's really a pure bred dog? The people who bred Biscuit also breeds other small dog breeds, how would they know if their female got mixed up with something else? (just wondering). I wrote them and they told me that the mom and pop weighed 4 and 5 lbs. They also offered to take him back but I can't do that, I love him, I just wonder............![/B]


I read your post and then clicked on your link and saw the picture..and just giggled... I was expecting to see a bichon looking dog and silly you didn't know the difference..etc etc...but when I saw the pic...he soooo looked like a maltese I just laughed at myself.. he is adorable!! why he's so big I have NO idea, i'm not an expert at all..but he is adorable, and totally looks maltese to me! what a cute one you have!


----------



## rozporter

I read your post and then clicked on your link and saw the picture..and just giggled... I was expecting to see a bichon looking dog and silly you didn't know the difference..etc etc...but when I saw the pic...he soooo looked like a maltese I just laughed at myself.. he is adorable!! why he's so big I have NO idea, i'm not an expert at all..but he is adorable, and totally looks maltese to me! what a cute one you have!
[/QUOTE]

Ha! I think his face looks like a maltese too but I'll tell you I've decided to let his coat grow and see if it gets straight and silky-like. right now it looks like a puffy cloud on a snowball :biggrin: 
He's due to go to the groomer Thurs and I'm going to have her wash and trim a little around the feet and face but not a lot and leave the rest just to see what happens. I've never let it get very long.


----------



## mamamia

I have a pure bred AKC Maltese. The woman I got Bleu from only had Maltese in her home. His dad weighed less than 4 lbs and his mom was under 7...but yet my dog weighs 14 lbs. He's not fat either...just big build. I swear...Bleu has the head/face of a Maltese and the body of Bischon. He has curly hair on his body and a pig tail. So I'm a little miffed about it but what can you do? Bleu is 7 yo now and we love him to death. I will definately know better next time.


----------



## rozporter

QUOTE (MamaMia @ Nov 12 2008, 08:31 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=669166


> I have a pure bred AKC Maltese. The woman I got Bleu from only had Maltese in her home. His dad weighed less than 4 lbs and his mom was under 7...but yet my dog weighs 14 lbs. He's not fat either...just big build. I swear...Bleu has the head/face of a Maltese and the body of Bischon. He has curly hair on his body and a pig tail. So I'm a little miffed about it but what can you do? Bleu is 7 yo now and we love him to death. I will definately know better next time.[/B]



Yes, I know better next time too but I doubt there'll be a next time, I'm 69 yrs old, Biscuit is 10 mos old, I suspect he may outlive me. The thing is, the girl I bought him from lives in the town next to mine. She bought him to breed and found that he was already too big at 5 mos old. So she sold him to me at a very reasonable price ($400). She told me when I called her the first time that he was too big but I wasn't listening, I wanted a Maltese and wanted one THAT DAY!!! I didn't expect to get AKC papers with him, didn't even think about it but I'm a little shocked that the people who have his Mom and Pop were so crooked that they actually applied for AKC registration. 

I'm like you, I love him anyway but am a little miffed about the whole thing.


----------



## lynda

Hi Roz, I saw Biscuit's picture and think he is adorable and looks every bit a Maltese. I also read your post about sedating him for the air flight. Please don't do that. My breeder, who is one of the top breeders, told me never to sedate them. It could definitely turn fatal. Something to do with the air pressure in the cabin. She also said that the hum of the engine will put them to sleep and she is right, it did. I took three of them to Michigan this past Sept. and all three never muttered a sound. They slept the whole trip both ways.


----------



## CharleyFirpo

He looks just like Charley on the pictures and he is on the "heavy" side as well...12 lbs, and not fat at all, taking long walks every day. I have the Sherpa Original bag in medium size for him and it's perferct for under the seat travel on airplanes. I don't recommend either using tranquilizers and it's a short flight after all.


----------



## carolee

It's not cool that you were told you were getting a maltese, but in fact you are getting a maltese-mix. However, he looks absolutely adorable and sounds like he's super sweet too.

As for temperament - i think it all depends on the dog's personality and training, and not so much the breed.

My friend has often snuck his 16 pound 'pomeranian' onto the plane, and I also have a friend who has an 18-pound terrier and has no problems getting her in either- so i doubt you'll have any trouble squeezing him under the seat if you need to. Just give him something nice to chew on and put your hand in there to pet him now and then. Try to take him for a loooooooooooooooooooong walk before getting on the plane so he's tuckered out. I wouldn't tranquilize him....if anything happens on that 3 hour plane trip then there is nothing you can really do. Better safe than sorry.

Just my two cents!


----------



## rozporter

Yes, If at all possible Biscuit will ride with me on that plane, I cringe at the thought of putting him under the plane, he's uptight enough in a car, although he's getting better. BTW, someone just told me about a home DNA test for dog breeds. I don't care that he's not a full blood Maltese even though he was sold to me as one but I care that these people actually had papers on him so I'm going to send for the kit. http://www.dnabreedid.com/?gclid=COKpuuSV8JYCFQquGgodJFn3rg


----------



## Sugarbaby

He looks like a malt to me....I agree the other dog has different hair. The face of your dog looks like a malt to me.
I am like the JUST MORE TO LOVE..I PREFER A BIGGER MALT THAN THE LITTLE ONES MYSELF. 

ALL MALTS ARE PRETTY..LOL LOVE THEM ALL
SUGAR 'S MOM


----------



## Katkoota

QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 12 2008, 03:47 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=668711


> Wow, how stupid of my vet then to give me the tranquilizers. Part of the reason was, Biscuit gets car sick. I have taken him in the car every chance I get and usually give him 1/4 of a dramamine. Would that be OK to give him? If I can't give him that he won't even make it to the airport, it s 40 miles away. I have tried him a couple times without the dramamine going to our local town but I haven't tried it lately. Guess I'll try Thurs when we go to the groomers. Would be awful to have him sick before he even gets on the plane.[/B]



Hello Roze, I looked at Biscuit's picture in your blog :wub: what a cutie pie !!!!

Your little guy sounds just like Snowy as a puppy when going into car rides. He used to get car-sick. Well, not anymore. That was only when he was a pup - few months old. At first, I used to take him for short car rides to the beach almost like every day (the beach is close to us). He still got car-sick, but little by little, he started to get better. In fact, he started to get excited anytime he saw the car and knew that after that car ride, we would be in his fave place (the beach)...

Now at 4 years old, he is a malt who is soo crazy about car rides, train rides and does fine in a plane without having to use anything on him such as tranquilizers or something like that. He enjoys to travel 

I am sure that it can work out with Biscuit too  

Good luck

Kat


----------



## rozporter

Hi Kat, I'm going to take Biscuit to a town 30 miles from here today for his monthly grooming and won't give him anything, we'll see if he's over the carsickness too. I went to the cemetery the other day and took him with me. I noticed instead of sitting right behind me in the car he was actually looking out the back window and ate a little snack as we were traveling home. Normally he is so uptight in the car that he won't do anything but sit and slobber. Last summer I would put him in the car and take him just down the road where some friends camp out every weekend. He loved visiting them, they have 2 little dogs too. All summer we went down there every time they came. Other than that, car trips probably aren't a lot of fun but surely he's used to it by now. I'll find out today.


----------



## Ladysmom

QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 14 2008, 07:07 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=670279


> Hi Kat, I'm going to take Biscuit to a town 30 miles from here today for his monthly grooming and won't give him anything, we'll see if he's over the carsickness too. I went to the cemetery the other day and took him with me. I noticed instead of sitting right behind me in the car he was actually looking out the back window and ate a little snack as we were traveling home. Normally he is so uptight in the car that he won't do anything but sit and slobber. Last summer I would put him in the car and take him just down the road where some friends camp out every weekend. He loved visiting them, they have 2 little dogs too. All summer we went down there every time they came. Other than that, car trips probably aren't a lot of fun but surely he's used to it by now. I'll find out today.[/B]


Do you have a car seat for him? Not only are they safer, they can make them feel more secure. I have the Snoozer carseat.

http://www.snoozer-dog-beds.com/dogcarseats.htm


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom

Your furbaby is precious - looks like a full-fledged Malt to me!

ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## rozporter

Well, Biscuit made it to the groomers and home again without getting car sick. Yaaay! He sat in the back (SUV) and watched out the window. I told the groomer I thought he might have some Bichon in him....she violently disagreed. She said, he's just like us, some of us are big, some are small and it all comes from our genes. Well, she knows more about breeds than I do. I must say he looks beautiful, she left his long silky ears long and silky. He smells so nice (always does after his visit with her). She said he played like crazy with all the other dogs while he awaited his turn. He especially liked a bigger dog. Well, I suspect that's because we have an American Bulldog living next door and he loves her sooooo much. He used to run away from home to go to their house to see what she was up to but I had to put a stop to that because of large trucks going past my house to theirs. Besides, I don't want him running anywhere but here. 

The best thing though is that he can now ride in the car for 30 minutes each way without getting sick. SUCH an improvement over our 15 minute very sick trips we used to take. 

BTW, I found out you can actually have your dog DNA tested to find out what breed it is. I wonder how in the world they do that, do you suppose its a hoax? I think I'll do it after Christmas unless someone tells me, yes its a hoax. Oh, looked it up and here's what it says, maybe not worth the money:

*Can you confirm that my dog is pure bred? 

No. The DNA Breed Identification test is designed for the sole purpose of identifying breeds found in the genetic composition of mixed breed dogs. The test can only identify breeds, from those in our database, which are present. If only one breed is detected, it could be that there are breeds present that are not in our database, or that there is DNA present from another breed, but in amounts too small to be detected.* 

*What if there are breeds in my dog that are not in your database? 

We believe that 92% of the mixed breed population is covered by our validated breeds. However, if there is DNA detected from a breed not in our database, it will be assigned to the most closely related breed, or to breeds further back in your dog’s ancestry*.


----------



## I found nemo

QUOTE (rozporter @ Nov 16 2008, 08:37 AM) index.php?act=findpost&pid=671523


> Well, Biscuit made it to the groomers and home again without getting car sick. Yaaay! He sat in the back (SUV) and watched out the window. I told the groomer I thought he might have some Bichon in him....she violently disagreed. She said, he's just like us, some of us are big, some are small and it all comes from our genes. Well, she knows more about breeds than I do. I must say he looks beautiful, she left his long silky ears long and silky. He smells so nice (always does after his visit with her). She said he played like crazy with all the other dogs while he awaited his turn. He especially liked a bigger dog. Well, I suspect that's because we have an American Bulldog living next door and he loves her sooooo much. He used to run away from home to go to their house to see what she was up to but I had to put a stop to that because of large trucks going past my house to theirs. Besides, I don't want him running anywhere but here.
> 
> The best thing though is that he can now ride in the car for 30 minutes each way without getting sick. SUCH an improvement over our 15 minute very sick trips we used to take.
> 
> BTW, I found out you can actually have your dog DNA tested to find out what breed it is. I wonder how in the world they do that, do you suppose its a hoax? I think I'll do it after Christmas unless someone tells me, yes its a hoax. Oh, looked it up and here's what it says, maybe not worth the money:
> 
> *Can you confirm that my dog is pure bred?
> 
> No. The DNA Breed Identification test is designed for the sole purpose of identifying breeds found in the genetic composition of mixed breed dogs. The test can only identify breeds, from those in our database, which are present. If only one breed is detected, it could be that there are breeds present that are not in our database, or that there is DNA present from another breed, but in amounts too small to be detected.*
> 
> *What if there are breeds in my dog that are not in your database?
> 
> We believe that 92% of the mixed breed population is covered by our validated breeds. However, if there is DNA detected from a breed not in our database, it will be assigned to the most closely related breed, or to breeds further back in your dog’s ancestry*.[/B]


Don't even waste your money or time with that DNA stuff, who cares anyway.
He is a little doll baby :wub: I knew someone who tested their dog and got outerspace results :biggrin: I wouldn't waste my time with it..


----------



## rozporter

Don't even waste your money or time with that DNA stuff, who cares anyway.
He is a little doll baby :wub: I knew someone who tested their dog and got outerspace results :biggrin: I wouldn't waste my time with it..
[/QUOTE]


yup, that's the impression I got too.


----------



## Ladysmom

Otis' mom has a supersized Malt, too, and did the DNA testing. It came back that Otis was mostly Irish Wolfhound! Now, he's a little larger than the standard, but not that much!!!!!!  

If I were you I'd just try to get past wondering about whether or not Biscuit is purebred. He's probably got some Bichon in his lines somewhere, but who cares? If you'd paid thousands of dollars for him it might be worth investigating, but for $400 you got a wonderful, darling pet.


----------

